# How do you raise the sound on Laptop?



## Sassycakes (May 19, 2022)

I have tried everything to try to raise the sound on my laptop, but haven't had any success. I can't even hear music unless I were headphones. Does anyone have any advice for me?


----------



## Knight (May 19, 2022)

Found this 

The Built-in Windows Solution
Open your Control Panel.
Select “Sound” under Hardware and Sound.
Select your speakers, then click Properties.
Select the Enhancements tab.
Check Loudness Equalization.
Click Apply.
Oct 17, 2021

by googling this


how to raise sound on laptop

There are a lot more suggestions maybe one will work for you


----------



## Murrmurr (May 19, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> I have tried everything to try to raise the sound on my laptop, but haven't had any success. I can't even hear music unless I were headphones. Does anyone have any advice for me?


If the sound still isn't high enough after following Knight's directions you need to add a speaker system. They have small ones for laptops and PCs. I have a pretty cheap one on my PC and it works great.


----------



## CrowFlies (May 19, 2022)

erased. cant find delete.


----------



## CrowFlies (May 19, 2022)

i dont think you can make them louder.  this is always a issue for me since I LIKE LOUD MUSIC.
i live alone so...i can have it loud.  unless...they make them so loud volume is not allowed anymore.

ive had to buy various diff speakers to find ones that work---make louder sound---and then i put
it in my shirt or bra and wear it while im working around the place. 

ive bought speakers that hardly make noise let alone sound to sing to.

i think there is a 'sound'...'volume'...issue on the planet and these mechanical tek toys are now built with
way less volume potential.

guess they expect us all to pay ama-zone for volume too.  BUY their earplugs.
will they ship it in a cardboard box made from a tree...?


----------



## CrowFlies (May 19, 2022)

can someone tell me how to delete a post?
this went double and i cant find a delete.  thx.

k, ive been thru every toggle and cannot find a delete.


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2022)

I have a very old  Toshiba laptop.. it doesn't look old,  but it's 15 years old.. and still works albeit slowly..like a dream. I have no added peripheral speakers and the sound is excellent.. obviously not as good as my Mac, but certainly loud enough... 
 No-one believes me when I tell them that I have a 15 year old laptop that works as well as it did when I first bought it.. 

This is a recent pic of it...


----------



## Alligatorob (May 19, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> I have tried everything to try to raise the sound on my laptop, but haven't had any success. I can't even hear music unless I were headphones. Does anyone have any advice for me?


I gave up and got speakers, they didn't cost much.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 19, 2022)

CrowFlies said:


> erased. cant find delete.


If you highlight your entire post and then hit the delete button on your keyboard, the post is gone.

This only works if you didn't already hit the "post reply" button, though.


----------



## senior chef (May 19, 2022)

I have absolutely terrible hearing and I got so frustrated when the volume of a laptop or TV or a DVD was too low.
Someone turned me on to something I didn't even know existed. A HEADPHONE AMPLIFIER.

It is really easy to use. Just plug the headphone amp into the laptop jack and/or the TV. Then out from the headphone amp to your headphones. 
Now, I can adjust the volume to suit the program I am watching.
Plenty of them on Amazon.com .  Avg price only $50 USD


----------



## Murrmurr (May 19, 2022)

CrowFlies said:


> can someone tell me how to delete a post?
> this went double and i cant find a delete.  thx.
> 
> k, ive been thru every toggle and cannot find a delete.


If you've already hit "post reply" you can't delete your post, but you can hit "reply" on the post and then write "oops" or something. But it's really no big deal, Crow. Like, nobody has a problem with duplicate posts.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 19, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> I have tried everything to try to raise the sound on my laptop, but haven't had any success. I can't even hear music unless I were headphones. Does anyone have any advice for me?


If your device has Blue Tooth capability, wireless headphones would work.

I don't care for mine, though. They have to be charged too often, and they're not cheap ones....upper-mid-range in price.


----------



## CrowFlies (May 19, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> If you've already hit "post reply" you can't delete your post, but you can hit "reply" on the post and then write "oops" or something. But it's really no big deal, Crow. Like, nobody has a problem with duplicate posts.


thats what i wondered.  how do i delete my posted post.  so i then erased it all on one of them.
thanks.


----------



## Nathan (May 19, 2022)

If trying the suggested sound Settings don't work, your laptop may just have typically crappy speakers, very common.  External speakers or bluetooth headset will fix that.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 19, 2022)

Knight said:


> Found this
> 
> The Built-in Windows Solution
> Open your Control Panel.
> ...



Thanks for the heads up!  Appreciated!


----------



## Murrmurr (May 19, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I gave up and got speakers, they didn't cost much.


Mine were under $40 and they have a reverb unit. Quality sound.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 20, 2022)

My Chromebook has sound control on the keyboard..F11 for low F12 for high.


----------

